

Analyzing fuzzy rankings of colleges - mayoff
http://bit-player.org/2010/four-questions-about-fuzzy-rankings

======
p3ll0n
Some questions to ponder while we all continue to wait for the new NRC
rankings:

Are the data that will be used in the rankings losing their analytical
validity since they will be from the 2005-2006 academic year?

Why wasn't the NRC able to produce its rankings more quickly, using more up-
to-date information?

How many faculty members have switched institutions and departments since the
NRC first started collecting data in fall 2006? This is very important because
faculty data are a key part of the NRC's analysis.

------
carbocation
This is a great post. A quibble about the changed title: the NRC rankings are
largely for university graduate-level departments such as math, not really for
colleges.

------
sipnic
this post is really good. thx

